# Quark recipes



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I have taken to eating two tubs of Quark a day, so far i have been flavouring it with hot pepper sauce and a bit of salt I was wondering if you guys had some recipes lieing around that would help make this bland cheese into something a little more appetizing


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken to eating two tubs of Quark a day, so far i have been flavouring it with hot pepper sauce and a bit of salt I was wondering if you guys had some recipes lieing around that would help make this bland cheese into something a little more appetizing


chocolate whey and a little peanut butter


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> chocolate whey and a little peanut butter


sounds good will try


----------



## Bear89 (Mar 28, 2012)

I thinks @Keeks is the one to ask.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Try using Myproteins falv drops, they taste nice is anything lol

I like them in blended cottage cheese  (cant stand the lumps, its like sick) lmao


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll be back later with some recipes!


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Try using Myproteins falv drops, they taste nice is anything lol
> 
> I like them in blended cottage cheese  (cant stand the lumps, its like sick) lmao


I hear you on the whole sick thing...... I might try the blended option!! Cheers


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Michael81 said:


> I hear you on the whole sick thing...... I might try the blended option!! Cheers


When its blended it tastes like a nice thick mousse


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> When its blended it tastes like a nice thick mousse


You see thats much better.....

Sick or moose!! Mmm moose... :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Michael81 said:


> You see thats much better.....
> 
> Sick or moose!! Mmm moose... :lol:


Hell no not sick lmao

moose?? thats a moose moose aint it with antlers lmao

If you put the white chocolate flavdrops in its, its like sex in your mouth :drool:


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Hell no not sick lmao
> 
> moose?? thats a moose moose aint it with antlers lmao
> 
> If you put the white chocolate flavdrops in its, its like sex in your mouth :drool:


For gods:lol: sake..... Yes my bad i can't even blame it on auto correct......


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Here a few recipes, sweet and savoury.....

*Pesto, quark and chicken pasta *

Ingredients:

Quark

Low cal cooking oil spray

3 Peppers

Onion

Cherry Tomatoes

Jar of Pesto

Chicken

Cooked Pasta

Chop the onion, peppers and cherry tomatoes, then soften in a pan with the cooking oil spray. Once softened, add some of the pesto and quark, mix all together and heat gently for a minute or two. Cook the chicken separately, then add to the sauce.

Cook pasta and serve.

Amount of pesto/quark etc can be adjusted depending on taste. Also, red or green pest can be used, both taste amazing.

*Quark Quiche*

1/2 Tub of quark

3 egg whites

1 full egg

Chopped onion/peppers/spinach/cherry tomatoes

Grated cheese (optional)

Mix the quark and eggs, and pour over the chopped veg in an oven proof dish, top with cheese and over cook for about 20 minutes, 200c, yummy quark quiche.

*Quark mousse pudding*

Quark - approx. 2 dollops

2 egg whites & 1 full egg

Scoop of protein powder

Mix all toghether, put in a microwave bowl and microwave it for between 60-90 seconds. If done for about 60 seconds, you get an oozing middle, then longer its done for, the less runny it will be.

This is amazing with TPW Lemon Shortcake protein, the runny middle is out of this world.

*Banana quark cake*

3 Bananas

2 dollops of quark

40g dry oats

Scoop or protein (banana, bannoffe pie, vanilla or chocolate work well)

2 egg whites

1 full egg

Splash of coconut milk (optional)

Put all ingredients in a blender, blend until batter type consistency then put in a tin in the over for approx 30-40 mins 200C and voila, the most amazing banana cake.

*Quark bread & butter pudding*

1/2 Tub of quark

2 egg whites

1 full egg

Scoop of protein (Vanilla, chocolate or caramel etc work best)

1 Slice of wholemeal bread

Whisk all ingredients apart from the bread, which you tear up into small pieces, cover in peanut butter or chocolate spread if being naughty, put the pieces in oven dish, pour the mixture over and put it in the oven for about 20 minutes, 200c and all done, delish!!!

*Mini Quark cheesecakes*

Quark

Oat cakes

Sweetener

Whey/flavouring

Mix the quark with the flavouring/whey, this works well with lemon whey or flavouring. Mash the oat cakes so they're like a crumble base, and you can use either a little coconut/evoo oil to bind it slightly if required, also add a little sweetener. Pat down in a little dish then add the quark topping. Either let set in the fridge for a while or get stuck in straight away!

It's also nice with whey or flavouring, and The Protein Works zero syrups are nice with it too. You can also mix it with a sachet of sugar free jelly, make the jelly and set as usual and you've got a nice protein low cal, low carb jelly.

Enjoy!


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

What is Quark, isn't he a character from deep space 9??


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

timbear84 said:


> What is Quark, isn't he a character from deep space 9??


Its a low fat, low carb high protein soft cheese. Very versatile, great stuff!

And also this dude from Star Trek I think.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Few more recipes.....

*Jaffa Cake Trifle*

For the base you need....

The Protein Works Choc Orange Twist Whey & Oat Crisp Protein Flapjack Bar

One sachet of orange sugar free jelly

Choice of two toppings, both work well, so either

Quark

And either Jaffa Cake or Chocolate whey

Or

Chocolate Silk Diet Protein Mousse Dessert (From The Protein Works)

Cut the flapjack bar into pieces and place in a bowl

Mix the jelly as usual and pour over the pieces of flapjack

Leave to set for approx a day so that the bar melts into the jelly

When set, use either the mousse dessert for the topping, or mix the quark and whey and use that as a topping.

*Lemon Protein Cake*

•2 Scoops of Lemon Shortcake Whey Protein

•130g Grounded oats

•3 x Egg whites

•100g Quark

•A few squirts of lemon juice

•1/2tsp Baking powder

Instructions:

Pre heat your oven to 180 degrees celcius.

I mixed the grounded oats, whey protein, baking powder. I put the wet ingredients into the blender to blend, then added the dry ingredients and blended it all together.

Transfer your mixture into a pre-greased baking tray or a silicone mould, then bake on the middle shelf for 10-12 minutes. Then if you want a topping, mix some quark with the Lemon Shortcake Whey, lovely!!!

:thumb:


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Its a low fat, low carb high protein soft cheese. Very versatile, great stuff!
> 
> And also this dude from Star Trek I think.
> 
> View attachment 160715


Thats the ugly bugger


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Tub of quark into a bowl and mix with half sachet of sugar free jelly, add some water.

1min and ready to eat!


----------



## Dzezy (Jun 27, 2015)

Just mix quark, eggs, protein powder and bake for 20-30 minutes on 165. And you got protein cake. You can also add cocoa, oats, banana and other fruit... Depends on your macros.


----------

